# Bit of eye candy for you



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

A gorgeous juvenile female _Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

waaaaaaaaaaw!!!!!!

You gotta be 18+ to have a dwa??????

:whistling2:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

a little haemotoxic hitman. very very nice


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes you do have to be above 18 for a DWAL

Stunning snake there


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'v said it before and i'l say it again........

I'm not into snakes as much as T's and lizards.......but I'm coming round!!

Thats a good looking snake!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> a little haemotoxic hitman. very very nice


According to the stats, there are only localised effects to the venom, swelling, pain, blistering, no necrosis tho'...................which is nice, and no reported fatalaties...........but no antivenin either


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mate theres some beautiful trims I need some:lol2:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> According to the stats, there are only localised effects to the venom, swelling, pain, blistering, no necrosis tho'...................which is nice, and no reported fatalaties...........but no antivenin either


thats right mate and i'll be getting my atheris chlorechis very soon, they also have no antivenin but there is one that works well on there venom. also i believe there venom is classed as category D


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

*Characteristics:* An endemic pit viper with its characteristic green colouration and triangular head. Its green coat is camouflaged by yellow mottles outlined by black. Its camouflage often allows it to go unnoticed even to a trained eye until it gives itself away by moving. It has an extremely prehensile tail which proves vital for it s arboreal nature. *Behaviour:* Highly active by day and may adapt a nocturnal lifestyle if the conditions determine so. Due to its effective camouflage it is seldom roused by human contact. If it by chance gets discovered it usually makes every attempt to escape and avoid confrontation. However if cornered or handled may get roused and strike. Larger specimens seldom hesitate to bite if required to do so.







*Food:* Lizards and tree frogs account for a major proportion of its diet and preys upon rodents as well. This snake usually waits motionless until a suitable prey approaches or ambushes its prey. The prey is killed by its venom and often held in its mouth until dead. *Breeding: *Viviparous and the brood varies from 5 to 26. It appears that this snake does not have a particular breeding season. Little is known about its gestation period.
*Growth:* Neonates measure around 175mm and at this stage males are slightly longer that the females. Little is known about its rate of growth. The average length of this snake is around 70cm with larger specimens reaching 1.1m in length.
*Venom: *Venom quite potent and occasionally can prove fatal. Therefore treatment and medical assistance is recommended.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

*Hemotoxins*, *haemotoxins* or *hematotoxins* are toxins that destroy red blood cells (that is, cause hemolysis), disrupt blood clotting, and/or cause organ degeneration and generalized tissue damage. The term _hemotoxin_ is to some degree a misnomer since toxins that damage the blood also damage other tissues. Injury from a hemotoxic agent is often very painful and can cause permanent damage. Loss of an affected limb is possible even with prompt treatment.
Hemotoxins are frequently employed by venomous animals, including pit vipers. Animal venoms contain enzymes and other proteins that are hemotoxic or neurotoxic or occasionally both (as in the Mojave Rattlesnake and similar species). In addition to killing the prey, part of the function of a hemotoxic venom for some animals is to aid digestion.[_citation needed_] The venom breaks down protein in the region of the bite, making prey easier to digest.[_citation needed_]
The process by which a hemotoxin causes death is much slower than that of a neurotoxin. Snakes which envenomate a prey animal may have to track the prey as it flees. Typically, a mammalian prey item will stop fleeing not because of death, but due to shock caused by the poison bite. Dependent upon species, size, location of bite and the amount of venom injected, symptoms in humans such as nausea, disorientation, and headache may be delayed for several hours.
Hemotoxins are used in diagnostic studies of the coagulation system. Lupus anticoagulans is detected by changes in the dilute Russell's viper venom time (DRVVT), which is a laboratory assay based on—as its name indicates—venom of the Russell's


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

_*Trimeresurus trigonocephalus*_ is a venomous pitviper species found in Sri Lanka. No subspecies are currently recognized.[3]
*Contents*

[hide]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Description <LI class=toclevel-1>2 Geographic range <LI class=toclevel-1>3 Behavior <LI class=toclevel-1>4 Venom <LI class=toclevel-1>5 See also <LI class=toclevel-1>6 References 
7 External links

*[edit] Description*

A sexually dimporphic species, at a maximum of 70 cm in length the males are considerably smaller than females, which can grow to 130 cm. In addition, male tends to have a blue coloration, whereas the females are predominantly green. These are bulky snakes with a prehensile tail, suiting their arboreal lifestyle.

*[edit] Geographic range*

Found all over the island of Sri Lanka, from the lower altitudes to about 1,800 m (de Silva, 1980). The type locality given is "lîle S.-Eustache" (Sri Lanka).[1]

*[edit] Behavior*

This is not a particularly defensive species, but if agitated it will vibrate its tail tip and eventually strike.

*[edit] Venom*

The venom is primarily haemotoxic, with victims experiencing severe pain, swelling of the bitten area, oedema and localised tissue necrosis. However, fatalities have not been reported.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

here's another for you.............


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

nice pic can't wait to pick mine up


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

where you getting it from? male or female?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

stunning, trigonocephalus are simply the best looking trims


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> where you getting it from? male or female?


a female from pete blake at reptile zone in bristol


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy Cow :mf_dribble: That's smok'n! :no1:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I can honestly say that i've found her to be the single most tractable, docile and predictable snake I have ever come across.....................except at night:lol2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Please never say snakes or expect are predictable. In my experience they are not. I sometimes think that they set you up. At face value that sounds daft :crazy: but I'm serious about it.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I take your point, but am speaking from 30 years of herping experience, including hots and in my experience this is the most predictable and tractable snake I have come across. That is not to say that snakes are predictable per se, but some are more predictable than others. My ETB will definitely set you up for a bite, whereas my GTP will let you know that it's going to have you. I would not trust it, but am confident that I can read its mood. Having said that, it never gets moved without hooks. I am confident with her, but not complacent. I certainly would not give the same degree of latitude with a _purpureomaculatus_ for example.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Stuart:

I agree you can expect certain reactions from certain species and individuals but to make a statement that they are "predictable" is just not a good idea IMO, working on over 30 yrs of herping experience too. Were really talking about "probability" here rather than "predictability". I've been fooled too many times by these guys doing something I did not expect would occur. Since I work on Hots, correctly accessing the probable vs improbable is crucal. Getting it wrong means a trip to Hospital or to the Morgue.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Al, 
I think I need to make the differential between predictable, period and "most predictable" She is the "most predictable" I've come across, that's not to say she hasn't the capacity to take a person by surprise if they get sloppy and I certainly wouldn't stake my hand on knowing her every mood, but considering the temperament of some of her cousins in the family, she's a sweety.


----------

